
Venezuela: Without Liberals, There Is No Liberalism - jeffreyrogers
https://econjwatch.org/File+download/887/FariaFilardoSept2015.pdf?mimetype=pdf
======
jerf
It is unclear to me what exact definition of "liberalism" they are using, but
it sure isn't the current American one. One of the clearest examples in the
text:

"Teaching at the university level is highly influenced by Marxist thinking
and, in the case of economics, Keynesianism. Liberal alternatives are
marginal, at best relegated to elective courses. Private and public
universities seemingly differ in their approaches, but both ignore liberalism.
Private universities are Keynesian, while government universities are mainly
socialist."

Marxism, Keynesianism, and socialism would be liberal/progressive positions in
the US.

Given the odds of the submitter of a story to HN being an American-style
liberal... are you sure this says what you think it says, jeffreyrogers? This
sounds like classical liberalism, which is now definitely conservative by US
terminology, although it may have other spins on the ideas too.

